# Port cherbourg 1944



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi guys, here are some pics of the very first thing i did when i began model railroading 5 years ago.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice! Did you scratch-build the cars?


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

hi reckers, the rolling stock has all been modified to match ww2 pics. the 44 ton diesel has been kitbashed again to a photo as is the S160 2-8-0 in the background.
regards bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice.:thumbsup:

Love the crash.:thumbsup:


----------



## GG1Fan (Nov 30, 2010)

I still say a few blow up tanks or armored vehicles, possibly even a downed aircraft would really make this layout "Pop"


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

GG1Fan said:


> I still say a few blow up tanks or armored vehicles, possibly even a downed aircraft would really make this layout "Pop"


hi, well the layout has numerous downed aircraft and approx 12 war damaged armour and other fighting vehicles, they just are not in these particular pics. please note gg1 that the layout is not like playing war with plastic toy soldiers it is about the brave railroad men of ww2 and the all important job of moving men, fuel and material to the front lines, all the scenes are constructed according to actual photos. so if there are no downed aircraft or blown up tanks in the pic it is because there is none in the pic of ww2 that im using. anyhow in the next lot of pics that i will do i will incorporate some of the blown up stuff. regards bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

bakkers2005 said:


> ... it is about the brave railroad men of ww2 and the all important job of moving men, fuel and material to the front lines, all the scenes are constructed according to actual photos


Very well said / done!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes I agree TJ:appl:

Check out his other threads on his RR, GG1.


I say his RR "POPS" just fine.:smilie_daumenpos:

A link for you GG1 (and others)
in case you don't know how to get to his other pictures of his layout,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/search.php?searchid=143044

check out his other pictures.


----------

